

Rent vs. Own a Home, The Way to Analyze - FabriceGrinda.com - xg
http://www.fabricegrinda.com/personal-musings/rent-%E2%80%A6-unless-you-want-to-buy/

======
xg
Biggest question: how does Fabrice's analysis play out for someone that isn't
extremely wealthy?

Yes, if you have $20 M dollars and are talking about simply allocating assets
he is probably correct. However, what about for the avg working person who's
buying a house with money that isn't his (a mortgage) so that by the time he
retires, he isn't burdened with paying for a place to live.

Also, as an aside: I think most people don't have the personal fiscal
discipline to take the money they would save by not paying a mortgage and
invest it--they spend it. A mortgage is like a forced savings account for
many.

~~~
argv_empty
_However, what about for the avg working person who's buying a house with
money that isn't his (a mortgage) so that by the time he retires, he isn't
burdened with paying for a place to live._

In that light, it also feels odd to consider a house as a source of cash flow.
A lot of analysis I've read seemed to miss the fact that people pay for houses
because people need places to live.

And then this article uses a Manhattan apartment/condo as its example, so I
don't think the advice is even meant for the "avg working person."

------
sardonicbryan
What I don't understand is why people who say, "Why should I pay rent? That
money is just going down the drain" never think to themselves, "Why should I
pay interest on a mortgage? That money is just going down the drain."

